# أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد



## جورج مايكل (11 سبتمبر 2007)

اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (تث  6 :  4)
اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملا  2 :  10)
فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مر  12 :  29)
و انواع خدم موجودة و لكن الرب واحد (1كو  12 :  5)
رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة (اف  4 :  5)
انا الرب و ليس اخر لا اله سواي نطقتك و انت لم تعرفني (اش  45 :  5)
اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي (اش  45 :  21)
و انا الرب الهك من ارض مصر و الها سواي لست تعرف و لا مخلص غيري (هو  13 :  4)
و صلى حزقيا امام الرب و قال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء و الارض (2مل  19 :  15)
و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (2مل  19 :  19)
انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نح  9 :  6)
و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مز  83 :  18)
لانك عظيم انت و صانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مز  86 :  10)
يا رب الجنود اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماوات و الارض (اش  37 :  16)
و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (اش  37 :  20)
هكذا قال الرب تعب مصر و تجارة كوش و السبئيون ذوو القامة اليك يعبرون و لك يكونون خلفك يمشون بالقيود يمرون و لك يسجدون اليك يتضرعون قائلين فيك وحدك الله و ليس اخر ليس اله (اش  45 :  14)
و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دا  3 :  45)
من لا يخافك يا رب و يمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون و يسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (رؤ  15 :  4)
لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء و نحن له و رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء و نحن به (1كو  8 :  6)
لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (1تي  2 :  5)
فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه (مر  12 :  32)
لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان و الغرلة بالايمان (رو  3 :  30)
و انواع اعمال موجودة و لكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل (1كو  12 :  6)
و اما الوسيط فلا يكون لواحد و لكن الله واحد (غل  3 :  20)
انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل و الشياطين يؤمنون و يقشعرون (يع  2 :  19)
و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يو  17 :  3)


----------



## Twin (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي جورج*

*شكراً كثيراً علي هذه الأيات الذهبية *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*ولكني أفضل نقلها الي قسم الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*ينقل الي قسم الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## جورج مايكل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

سلام المسيح معكم :
الى المشرف العام Twin
اشكرك على اهتمامك الرب يبارك حياتك
انا طرحت الموضوع على اساس الرد على من يقولون ان المسيحييين يعبدون ثلاثة الهه وهذا فى مجال الدفاعيات  واردت ان ادافع بأيات متعدده من الكتاب المقدس  تثبت ان المسيحيه تؤمن باله واحد
ولك  مطلق الحريه تضع الموضوع فى اى مكان المهم ان هذه الايات تظهر للكثيرين وترد على افتراءات المفترين وشكرالكم


----------



## أرزنا (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

سلام المسيح

شكرا  على الموضوع
 رب واحد في ثلاثة أقانيم انها مشكلةالذين لا يفهمون؟


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

*شكرا لك جورج مايكل على تعبك *
*الرب يبارك حياتك*

:yaka:   :yaka:   :yaka:​


----------



## Ramzi (27 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

تسلم يا جورج مايكل على تعبك والرب يباركك
اخي الكتاب المقدس كله يشهد لوحدانية الله 


الرب يباركك اخي ...


----------



## جورج مايكل (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

سلام المسيح ملك السلام معكم

يقول المسلمون ان الاسلام قد جاء بالتوحيد وان التوحيد لم يكن موجودا قبل الاسلام 

وهذا بالتاكيد خطأ شنيع لأن الكتاب المقدس- وهو موجود قبل الاسلام بمئات السنين به أيات كثيره جدا جدا توضح ان اليهود ومن بعدهم المسيحيون يؤمنون باله واحد وقد ذكرت أكثر من عشرين أيه تثبت ان الله واحد ولكننى وجدت أيات أخرى فاردت ان اشارك بها ومن يبحث آكثر يجد آيات أكثر

 وهذه بعض الايات التى توضح بصوره لا يمكن انكارها ان الرب إلهنا رب واحد:

1.     سمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (تث  6 :  4)

2.     اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملا  2 :  10)

3.     فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مر  12 :  29)

4.     و انواع خدم موجودة و لكن الرب واحد (1كو  12 :  5)

5.     رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة (اف  4 :  5)

6.     انا الرب و ليس اخر لا اله سواي نطقتك و انت لم تعرفني (اش  45 :  5)

7.     اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي (اش  45 :  21)

8.     و انا الرب الهك من ارض مصر و الها سواي لست تعرف و لا مخلص غيري (هو  13 :  4)

9.     و صلى حزقيا امام الرب و قال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء و الارض (2مل  19 :  15)

10.                        و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (2مل  19 :  19)

11.                        انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نح  9 :  6)

12.                        و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مز  83 :  18)

13.                        لانك عظيم انت و صانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مز  86 :  10)

14.                        يا رب الجنود اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماوات و الارض (اش  37 :  16)

15.                        و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (اش  37 :  20)

16.                        هكذا قال الرب تعب مصر و تجارة كوش و السبئيون ذوو القامة اليك يعبرون و لك يكونون خلفك يمشون بالقيود يمرون و لك يسجدون اليك يتضرعون قائلين فيك وحدك الله و ليس اخر ليس اله (اش  45 :  14)

17.                        و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دا  3 :  45)

18.                        من لا يخافك يا رب و يمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون و يسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (رؤ  15 :  4)

19.                        لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء و نحن له و رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء و نحن به (1كو  8 :  6)

20.                        لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (1تي  2 :  5)

21.                        فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه (مر  12 :  32)

22.                        لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان و الغرلة بالايمان (رو  3 :  30)

23.                        و انواع اعمال موجودة و لكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل (1كو  12 :  6)

24.                        و اما الوسيط فلا يكون لواحد و لكن الله واحد (غل  3 :  20)

25.                        انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل و الشياطين يؤمنون و يقشعرون (يع  2 :  19)

26.                        و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يو  17 :  3)

27.                        اعدوا قلوبكم للرب و اعبدوه وحده فينقذكم من يد الفلسطينيين (1صم  7 :  3)

28.                        فنزع بنو اسرائيل البعليم و العشتاروث و عبدوا الرب وحده (1صم  7 :  4)

29.                        الباسط السماوات وحده و الماشي على اعالي البحر (اي  9 :  8)

30.                        و كانت تتضرع الى الرب اله اسرائيل قائلة ايها الرب الذي هو وحده ملكنا اعني انا المنقطعة التي ليس لها معين سواك (اس  14 :  3)

31.                        مبارك الرب الله اله اسرائيل الصانع العجائب وحده (مز  72 :  18)

32.                        الصانع العجائب العظام وحده لان الى الابد رحمته (مز  136 :  4)

33.                        ليسبحوا اسم الرب لانه قد تعالى اسمه وحده مجده فوق الارض و السماوات (مز  148 :  13)

34.                        و يكون الرب ملكا على كل الارض في ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده و اسمه وحده (زك  14 :  9)

35.                        حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد (مت  4 :  10)

36.                        فاجابه يسوع و قال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد (لو  4 :  8)



37.                        الله الحكيم وحده بيسوع المسيح له المجد الى الابد امين كتبت الى اهل رومية من كورنثوس على يد فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا (رو  16 :  27)

38.                        و ملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى و لا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة و المجد الى دهر الدهور امين (1تي  1 :  17)



39.                        الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس و لا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة و القدرة الابدية امين (1تي  6 :  16)

40.                        فانك لا تسجد لاله اخر لان الرب اسمه غيور اله غيور هو (خر  34 :  14)

41.                        فاحترزوا من ان تنغوي قلوبكم فتزيغوا و تعبدوا الهة اخرى و تسجدوا لها (تث  11 :  16)

42.                        لا يكن لك الهة اخرى امامي (تث  5 :  7)

43.                        لا يكن لك الهة اخرى امامي (خر  20 :  3)


----------



## rona2007 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

شكراااااااااا على الموضوع الحلو ده وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جورج مايكل (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

سلام المسيح معكم 
أشكركم أخوتى وأحبائى جميعا على ردودكم المشجعه والرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## timoo317 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

طب خد عندك
قاري لكتب النصاري ما يؤيد زعمهم بأن المسيح أبن الله بل أن هناك ما يثبت عبودية المسيح عليه السلام لله إذ يقول يوحنا في الإنجيل المنسوب إليه :
[ 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ] 
حيث نجد بكل وضوح أقرار المسيح بأن الله هو الإله الحقيقي وحده وأن يسوع ما هو إلا رسول خلت من قبله الرسل . بل أن المسيح نفسه لم يدعي هذا يخبرنا كاتب إنجيل لوقا : 
22: 70 فقال الجميع افانت ابن الله فقال لهم انتم تقولون اني انا هو 
لم يقل المسيح نعم أنا أبن الله ولكنه قال لهم أنتم الذين تقولون. وكاتب إنجيل يوحنا يقول :
( قال لهم يسوع : لو كنتم أولاد إبراهيم لكنتم تعملون أعمال إبراهيم ، ولكنكم تطلبون أن تقتلوني ، وأنا إنسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله).
يقول هنا المسيح بكل وضوح أنه إنسان يبلغهم الحق من ربه وربهم .
أما لفظة أبن الله فهي لفظة مجازية وليست حقيقة ولم يدعي بها المسيح وحده بل هناك أكثر من شخص أخر دعي بنفس اللقب أبن الله وهذا نجدهسفر الأيام الأول العدد 17 : 11-14 حيث يقول الربي لداوود : 
[ ويكون متى كملت أيامك .. أني أقيم بعدك نسلك .. أنا أكون له أباً وهو يكون لي ابناً ] 
.............


----------



## جورج مايكل (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

سلام المسيح معكم
الغريب ان timoo317الأخ
لو قرأ الايات السابقه لما سأل هذا السؤال فقد وردت عبارة انت الاله الحقيقى وحدك فى العهد القديم عدة مرات وأكدها السيد المسيح ايضا ليعرف الناس ان الهنا هو الاله الحقيقى وحده والتأكيد على مكبدأو حدانية الله  ثم ان السيد المسيح قال انا والاب واحد - قال ايضا انا فى الأب والاب فى 





> 11. انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نح 9 : 6)





> 17. و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دا 3 : 45)


10. و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (2مل 19 : 19)

11. انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نح 9 : 6)

12. و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مز 83 : 18)

13. لانك عظيم انت و صانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مز 86 : 10)

14. يا رب الجنود اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماوات و الارض (اش 37 : 16)

15. و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (اش 37 : 20)
أما الرد على بنوة السيد المسيح  فى الايات الاتيه
الله لم يره احد قط الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الاب هو خبر (يو  1 :  18)
لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الابدية (يو  3 :  16)
الذي يؤمن به لا يدان و الذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد (يو  3 :  18)
اى ان المسيح الابن الوحيــــــــــــــــــــــــد والأخرون أبناء بالتبنى


----------



## محب للعذراء (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

سلام المسيح عليكم ايات جميلة شكرا الرب يبارك بحياتكم جميع


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*



timoo317 قال:


> طب خد عندك
> قاري لكتب النصاري ما يؤيد زعمهم بأن المسيح أبن الله بل أن هناك ما يثبت عبودية المسيح عليه السلام لله إذ يقول يوحنا في الإنجيل المنسوب إليه :
> [ 17: 3 و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته ]
> حيث نجد بكل وضوح أقرار المسيح بأن الله هو الإله الحقيقي وحده وأن يسوع ما هو إلا رسول خلت من قبله الرسل . بل أن المسيح نفسه لم يدعي هذا يخبرنا كاتب إنجيل لوقا :
> ...


 

اولا لا تفسر نصوص الكتاب المقدس حسب مزاجكم يا جهلاء

يجب ان تعرف ان المسيح هو ابن الله الازلي الكلمة تقدموا اليّ اسمعوا هذا.لم اتكلم من البدء في الخفاء.منذ وجوده(يهوه) انا(المسيح) هناك والآن السيد الرب ارسلني وروحه  (اشعياء 48 : 16 ).   طبعا نرى ان المسيح هو ازلي في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله  ( يوحنا1:1).


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

المزمور رقم  10



1   يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا لماذا تختفي في ازمنة الضيق* 2  في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا بها* 3  لان الشرير يفتخر بشهوات نفسه و الخاطف يجدف يهين الرب* 4  الشرير حسب تشامخ انفه يقول لا يطالب كل افكاره انه لا اله* 5  تثبت سبله في كل حين عالية احكامك فوقه كل اعدائه ينفث فيهم* 6  قال في قلبه لا اتزعزع من دور الى دور بلا سوء* 7  فمه مملوء لعنة و غشا و ظلما تحت لسانه مشقة و اثم* 8  يجلس في مكمن الديار في المختفيات يقتل البري عيناه تراقبان المسكين* 9  يكمن في المختفى كاسد في عريسه يكمن ليخطف المسكين يخطف المسكين بجذبه في شبكته* 10  فتنسحق و تنحني و تسقط المساكين ببراثنه* 11  قال في قلبه ان الله قد نسي حجب وجهه لا يرى الى الابد* 12  قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين* 13  لماذا اهان الشرير الله لماذا قال في قلبه لا تطالب* 14  قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم* 15  احطم ذراع الفاجر و الشرير تطلب شره و لا تجده* 16  الرب ملك الى الدهر و الابد بادت الامم من ارضه* 17  تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك* 18  لحق اليتيم و المنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من الارض*


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

            المزمور رقم  10



1   يا رب لماذا تقف بعيدا لماذا تختفي في ازمنة الضيق* 2  في كبرياء الشرير يحترق المسكين يؤخذون بالمؤامرة التي فكروا بها* 3  لان الشرير يفتخر بشهوات نفسه و الخاطف يجدف يهين الرب* 4  الشرير حسب تشامخ انفه يقول لا يطالب كل افكاره انه لا اله* 5  تثبت سبله في كل حين عالية احكامك فوقه كل اعدائه ينفث فيهم* 6  قال في قلبه لا اتزعزع من دور الى دور بلا سوء* 7  فمه مملوء لعنة و غشا و ظلما تحت لسانه مشقة و اثم* 8  يجلس في مكمن الديار في المختفيات يقتل البري عيناه تراقبان المسكين* 9  يكمن في المختفى كاسد في عريسه يكمن ليخطف المسكين يخطف المسكين بجذبه في شبكته* 10  فتنسحق و تنحني و تسقط المساكين ببراثنه* 11  قال في قلبه ان الله قد نسي حجب وجهه لا يرى الى الابد* 12  قم يا رب يا الله ارفع يدك لا تنس المساكين* 13  لماذا اهان الشرير الله لماذا قال في قلبه لا تطالب* 14  قد رايت لانك تبصر المشقة و الغم لتجازي بيدك اليك يسلم المسكين امره انت صرت معين اليتيم* 15  احطم ذراع الفاجر و الشرير تطلب شره و لا تجده* 16  الرب ملك الى الدهر و الابد بادت الامم من ارضه* 17  تاوه الودعاء قد سمعت يا رب تثبت قلوبهم تميل اذنك* 18  لحق اليتيم و المنسحق لكي لا يعود ايضا يرعبهم انسان من الارض*


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

المزمور رقم  52
1   لماذا تفتخر بالشر ايها الجبار رحمة الله هي كل يوم* 2  لسانك يخترع مفاسد كموسى مسنونة يعمل بالغش* 3  احببت الشر اكثر من الخير الكذب اكثر من التكلم بالصدق سلاه* 4  احببت كل كلام مهلك و لسان غش* 5  ايضا يهدمك الله الى الابد يخطفك و يقلعك من مسكنك و يستاصلك من ارض الاحياء سلاه* 6  فيرى الصديقون و يخافون و عليه يضحكون* 7  هوذا الانسان الذي لم يجعل الله حصنه بل اتكل على كثرة غناه و اعتز بفساده* 8  اما انا فمثل زيتونة خضراء في بيت الله توكلت على رحمة الله الى الدهر و الابد* 9  احمدك الى الدهر لانك فعلت و انتظر اسمك فانه صالح قدام اتقيائك*


----------



## timoo317 (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أكثر من عشرين أيه من الكتاب المقدس تثبت ان الرب الهنا رب واحد*

هذا القسم ليس مخصص للحوار
اذا كان عندك سؤال اوشبهة
فلدى المنتدى اقسام مخصصة لذلك
1 - الاسئلة والاجوبة
2 - الرد على الشبهات المسيحية
يرجى التقيد بقوانين المنتدى
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس


----------

